# HELP!!! Looking for to outsource 3D embroidery



## KRCKev (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello everyone, We are a small screen printing and embroidery company and have been getting tons of requests for 3D Embroidered Hats. We have been doing them in house and our embroiderer has been doing a great job however, we only have a single head machine and the demand has just become too overwhelming for her. I'm looking for a company that we can outsource our 3D Hat embroidery to. I've looked at having Richardson Caps do these direct for us but the turnaround is an issue for us (6-8 Weeks) Also, she is spending a TON of time fixing the digitizing that we send off. (2 hours +) Can anyone recommend a company who does good 3D digitizing? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Artwork Source

Excellent digitizing.


----------

